# Quick Bulgar Salad



## Zereh (Jun 26, 2005)

Bring 1 c of broth to boil and pour over 1 c bulgar wheat. (I used veggie broth but any kind would do). Let sit for about half-hour.

Then add:

couple tablespoons EVOO
generous squeeze of lemon juice
salt (1 t or so)
dash of garlic powder
dash of cayenne
dash of dried oregano leaves

handful of chopped green onions
handful of chopped black olives
a chopped up Roma tomato or two

and serve!

Very filling, very tasty and very good for you!


Z


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds good, Zereh.  I wonder how adding artichoke hearts to the recipe would be?  Thanks for sharing the recipe. 

SC


----------



## Zereh (Jun 26, 2005)

mmm Those would be a great addition! This is one of those "throw it in if you feel like it" kind of dishes. =)


----------



## mudbug (Jun 27, 2005)

Zereh, bulgar (bulgur?) is similar to couscous, only chunkier, right?


----------



## Zereh (Jun 27, 2005)

Bulgar (or Cracked Wheat) is wheat kernels that have been steamed, dried and then cracked. It has an almost nutty flavor, it's packed full of fiber, Vit Bs and minerals.

Couscous is really a form of pasta, made from semolina, though it looks like a grain because if it's crumbly appearance. 

They are very similar in size though Bulgar is a deeper, brown color.

 I usually find it in the _Natural Foods_ section of the grocery store, near the smallish packages of specialty flours, flax seed, etc. (Bob's Red Mills is the brand, I believe, I put mine into glass storage jars so don't have the box anymore.)  Sometimes you can find it in the cereal section near the oatmeal and such as well.*


Z
*


----------



## htc (Jun 27, 2005)

Check your local bulk section as well. That's where I usually get mine, it's cheaper.

Z-  I have other recipes that say to cook the bulgar the same way you do, but every time I do, I find the bulgar is still a little crunchy. I prefer it soft and fluffy (I use it as a replacement for rice), so I bring the water/broth to a boil and add the bulgar and then  turn it on low for an hour or so. I usually end up adding more broth or water as well. Wonder what I am doing wrong? Or is it supposed to be a little crunchy?


----------



## Zereh (Jun 28, 2005)

Not sure about the whole crunch thing, htc. =) I always just assumed that it was part of how it was supposed to be and kind of enjoyed it. But I know texture is a huge part of food enjoyment and some don't like things like that.

Maybe covering it tightly while the broth seeps into the grain would make it a bit softer.

I do know that I've seen recipes where they say you can cook it just like rice. (1 part grain to 1.5 parts liquid, bring to boil, simmer for 20 minutes, let sit and then fluff.) I've not tried it that way yet though.

hmmm, maybe making it a rice cooker would work as well. I'll have to give that a try one of these days.


Z


----------

